# what else do you keep?



## bitteraspects (Oct 1, 2007)

besides cichlids. what other kinds of fish do you keep?


----------



## bitteraspects (Oct 1, 2007)

meet some of my friends


----------



## Fishguy28 (Feb 5, 2007)

I don't have much as far as non cichlids, but I do have various tetras, bn plecos and 2 polypterus senagalus( convict population control). As soon as the weather warms up I am ordering a couple of freshwater pipefish, dwarf puffers and a few freshwater gobie species. I did however at one time have a two and a half foot long electric eel, he made tank maintenance a shocking experience.


----------



## bitteraspects (Oct 1, 2007)

and another exodon comm


















come on people post em up. im sure you dont strictly keep cichlids. not everyone at least


----------



## DeadFishFloating (Oct 9, 2007)

Laetacara dorsigera pair









Juvenile Ancistrus cf. cirrhosus (on top of the log between the branches) 


















Marbled Hatchetfish









Golden Pencilfish


----------



## DeadFishFloating (Oct 9, 2007)

Laetacara curviceps









Panaque L397


















Lemon tetras


----------



## kornphlake (Feb 12, 2004)

Ameca Splendens
Corydoras Aneaus
Hemichromis Nana
Pristella Maxillaris
Poecilia Wengi
Fundulopanchax Walkeri

I've only got one species of Cichlid at the moment a male Apistograma Agassizi. At the moment the largest tank I have setup is a 29g so there isn't much room for most cichlids, I'm 50% complete with a 55g that will be setup as a room divider. Eventually it will be a SA community, probably with some Laetacara, or Angelfish and lots of vallisineria. After that tank is complete I can move some furniture around and get a dedicated fish room setup, I've got another 55g that I want to set up with a pair of Jack Dempsys.


----------



## Cich of it all (Mar 29, 2007)

Some people scoff at me for doing it, but I keep a single Archer fish in my 55 with three red zebras, three Ps. sp. "blue dolphin" (Giant Demasoni), and three Melanochromis labrosus. They have coexisted just fine for over a year now. The archer fish is very active and has grown nicely. The water parameters are standard Lake Malawi, but the archer seems quite happy in there.








(stock photo)


----------



## peterl (Nov 27, 2006)

in my 55 gal: 6 Bolivian Rams, a shoal of Cardinal tetras, some misc. corys, and a Starlight Bristlenose Pleco-L183, and 6 or so Amano shrimp

in my 20 long (soon to be upgraded to a 40 gal. breeder) a shoal of Inpaichthys kerri (9 or 10), a shoal of Corydoras Davidsandsi (7), five Cory Sterbai, and a bunch of Tiger shrimp.

in my 15 gal. (soon to be upgraded to a 40 gal. breeder) a breeding colony of Otocinculus affinis and a sh*tload of cherry red shrimp (300-400). When I do upgrade, I plan on adding a shoal of Otocinculus cocama and a shoal of Poecilocharax weitzmani

I also hope to set up some time this year a 55 or 75 gal. SE Asian river tank for Sewellia lineloata

Then there is the dream tank (when I get the $$ and reinforce the floor)--a 125 gal. with at least 10 Satanoperca leucosticta, and a large shoal of Brochis splendins.


----------



## maddyfish (Jul 23, 2004)

Endlers live bearers annd a few bettas other than cichlids. Plus a clownfish.


----------



## Baraccus (Nov 23, 2008)

Clown Loaches...I love'em have them in my Community along with a couple Cichlids...


----------



## willny1 (Nov 17, 2008)

*Cich of it all*

You ever teach that Archer fish how to hunt for its food. Make targets and what not?


----------



## Cich of it all (Mar 29, 2007)

willny1 said:


> *Cich of it all*
> 
> You ever teach that Archer fish how to hunt for its food. Make targets and what not?


I've never taken the time to build a tank top that would allow him to shoot his prey down. He does love crickets and it would be really cool to watch him pick 'em off while they were perched on some branches above the tank. One of these days I guess!


----------



## fishwolfe (Mar 27, 2005)

i got a 55g with peacock eels,blue tetras,fancy guppies,a jurupari,snails,blue back red fin tetras.im planning on converting my 110g 6' tank into a giant community tank.plus i have a cat and 2 german shepherds :wink:


----------



## heylady (Oct 14, 2004)

The only non-cichlids I have now are some zebra danios and a rhino pleco. That's it!


----------



## PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn (Dec 26, 2005)

Siamese flying fox,
Zoogoneticus quitzeoensis (an endangered livebearer)
L213 anstricus sp.
Pseudepiplatys annulatus (rocket panchax)
2 synodontis sp

also planning to get a load of tetra sp, more plecs, gobies, shrimp, rainbowfish and quite a few others


----------



## Our_Tanks (Jan 6, 2009)

I have a 45gallon community/semi aggressive tank, im going to put angels in it when it is more stable, still a bit new though.


----------



## Cich of it all (Mar 29, 2007)

Syn. eupterus
Syn. petricola
Syn. lucipinnis
Boesmani Rainbows

I have also kept tinfoil barbs in with Africans and it worked out well.


----------



## kaNUK (Dec 8, 2004)

Planted tank with DIY CO2









Housing Odessa Barbs, Black Neons, Otocinclus and a (still tiny) Raphael









Also have Koi and goldfish in a pond. Except for winter, when they live in the basement.

Cheers
kaNUK


----------

